# camp sites in spain



## 98401 (Mar 29, 2006)

can anybody reccomend any campsites on the spanish coast that we can get on with a 35ft rv between barcelona and valencia any help or advice would be grateful cheers [mark[ yellowbeard


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there may be a few here
chapter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

yellowbeard said:


> can anybody reccomend any campsites on the spanish coast that we can get on with a 35ft rv between barcelona and valencia any help or advice would be grateful cheers [mark[ yellowbeard


We stayed at Camping Garrofer near Sitges. It's not directly on the beach but a short walk or cycle ride away. There's a regular bus service to Barcelona from outside the site or you can get the bus into Sitges and go by train to Barcelona.

In high season it is crowded and noisy with Spanish family parties at weekends but it did have space for RVs and the site staff were helpful and spoke good English so could advise you via e-mail or on the phone.

www.garroferpark.com/index.swf -

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's a few. There are not many!

Barcelona..Vilanova Park

Sitges........El Garrofer

L'Ametlla de Mar........L'Ametlla Village Platja ( difficult access )

Vinaros........Camping Vinaros ( if you are lucky to get one of a couple of
suitable pitches )

Oropessa........Torre La Sal 2 ( difficult )

Beicassim...........Bonterra Park ( maybe a ban on RVs there )

There is also one in Sagunto but I don't know what its called. 

There are no suitable sites in Valencia.


It is definately not the most RV friendly of coastlines.


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Vilanona Park in Vilanova i la Geltru is great, it has everything there, and you can get a train up to Barcelona very easily and cheaply, earlier this year the train was free due to repair work on the line! You will need to get on the case quickly as it is very popular
DON'T be tempted to go to Monmar in Moncofa, besides having a 8m length limit it's crowded and cramped (and difficult to find).
North of Barcelona in Sant Pere Pescador is Aquarius on the beach and great facil;ities, however also gets booked up quickly, we will be there next week (goody, goody).

You could also try Kiko Park South of Valencia, I haven't actually been to it but it's sister park Kiko Park Rural is a very high standard indeed!


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bontterra park is great we stayed there in January, there were some RV's there then, I would thouroughly recommend it. If you fancied going a bit further down Camping Marjal is the best site ever !!

Russ


----------



## 98401 (Mar 29, 2006)

*campimg in spain*

thanks guys 4 the help just been told about a rv park near benidorm something to do with ittchyfeet down in cornwall big pitches apparently its called camping almafra. also near tarragona camping tamarit park any one been there ? cheers mark


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Yellowbeard.

Camping Villasol Benidorm has a few RV pitches.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Keith Ma****er ( SuperK on this site) has written a book called How Katie pulled Boris. Katie is an RV and Keith gives details of many of the sites he used on your route - and the bonus is you have a good read too !

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You won't get on Kiko Park

Camping Almafra near Benidorm is perfect for the very largest RV

but is way past Valencia. ( It is also expensive )

Check out Camping Paraiso in Villajoyosa south of Benidorm. They are

building RV pitches but I do not know when they will be ready.

Marjal is a great site but as far again away from Valencia.

I have never been to Tamarit Park. If you do try it make sure there is enough

height clearance under the railway.


Rusky.

Someone told me Bonterra Park are banning RVs. Did you hear

anything about it ?


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Billy , I saw RV's when I was there in January certainly plenty of room, I don't know wether they have been banned now, sorry to be so unhelpful

Russ


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks anyway!


----------

